# Music Therapy



## Guest (Apr 10, 2002)

Music can be incredibly soothing.Turn off the television.Turn off the radio.Turn off the punk rock.Turn on some uplifting and inspirational music. One of my personal favorites is "Moviola" by John Barry. Parts of it are emotional, but much of it is very soothing and peaceful. Some of Samuel Barber's CD's are also very inspiring. It all depends on your tastes.... just stay away from the bump 'n grind which at times is almost an insult to the human spirit.Then, if you are so inclined, get up and move a little to whatever music you find inspiring. Aferwards you may be surprised at how much better you feel.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Artspirit, I just saw some new research on the benefits of health and music.







Mozarts DA BOMB lolI remember something about never trust a culture who doesn't dance.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I love music. It literally soothes my very soul.There's Enya, Adiemus, George Winston....And then....... there's Joni.







You know, the more I think about this, I have my Dad to thank for giving me this love of music. He made sure it was always a part of our lives.Thanks Artspirit.... you are helping more than you know.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

even though there's no money for it so no research has been done, any of the arts therapies should be helpful for IBS.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I concur Tom, and think anything that distracts you also is benefical.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

May i recomment Beethovens Egmont Overture and 3rd symphony, the funeral march believe it or not is great!Mahler 3 is fantastic, especially the 3rd movement and 6th movt. Although my persnal fave is the first-at 40 mins long its an epic! But is has one of the most famous trombone solos in it!Also a must is Mozarts Symphony number 25 in G minor! PLease listen to them!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2002)

At the hospital where we work, we actually have a Music Therapy Department in conjunction with Behavioral Health Occupational Therapy. It's really beginning to catch on.Anything that gets us outside of ourselves... if even for only a little while.... is good therapy for us.Oh, and Eric, I never came across that saying, but it works for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2002)

BQ.... It would be my privilege to contribute anything that might help. It's real tough for us to lift our spirits sometimes, isn't it? Sometimes the music even brings tears... which can be good... because tears are one of mother nature's ways of cleansing us inside.And sometimes it's just great to be able to move to something that moves us.... any way that we want...helps reduce stress...... is good exercise ......... and just might bring a smile to our face


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Samuel Barber -- Adagio for Strings


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2002)

Cookies......... an excellent musical suggestion. Samuel Barber is one of my very favorites. Some of our most beautiful dance pieces have been set to his strings. Thanx for your support here.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

We have our own national art music which is called danza. It's a shame not many people know it because it is beautiful and in fact we had very good composers. For me, violins elevate me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

My all time favorite in classical is Vivaldi The Four Seasons. Man, that gets me and I can float away to it. I can actually visualize the seasons with that music.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Artspirit... When I first posted I only skimmed reading it, and now I see you have mentioned Samuel Barber! When I was very sick, I used music to concentrate on to distract me from my pain; I would visualize the instruments or the image portrayed; my son played in orchestra and band and recorded their concerts, it was extremely therapeutic! There was one song that was extraordinarily beautiful, but I cant think of the name right now, so I'll have to post the name later, because right now... all I can hear isAUL McCARTNEY!!!!! Just got back from his concert....  Over 2 1/2 hours and he took no break.... pretty therapeutic as well... in its own way!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I wrote an essay on Vivaldi last semester Eric! THe four Seasons (lovely) and a few other string quartets! Ooooh....yummy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2002)

Cookies..... That is WAY COOL..... Paul McCartney is my fav!! My favorite song of his is "My Love". In fact, I was listening to it on the way home from work today  I've been in love with him since I was in the 6th grade







Anything that gets the body fluids moving is good for us. Going to a concert like that is great for giving a natural high.They're a little on the raunchy side at times, but another band that has forever pushed my buttons is Aerosmith.And when Michael Jackson moves....... it's poetry in motion.Can you tell us more about the Paul McCartney concert? I'd love to hear all about it!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Of course, I would love to share more about Sir Paul, Artspirit! My daughter (14) is a Beatles fanatic! She is the one who wanted to go, and I asked her if I should take some paper to write down the songs, and she replied..."No, mom, it;s dark, and anyway, you won't want to remove your eyes from him for one second!" Well, she was right! He played straight on from 8:30 til about 11:30 pm, with no break! Very charming fellow...and yes, he did play alone without the band, both piano and guitar, lots of visuals, including big camera blowups of him from different angles also.My daughter is a "groupie" of the American English, a Beatle band in our area, and when they play in Liverpool, they are managed by Sam Leach who is the original Beatles manager before Brian Epstein. Well, a few rows ahead of us, there was Sam. So my daughter and I and her friend went down to see him and he remembered us from all the concerts where we would jabber on (he lives 20 minutes from Mike in England), and we asked him why he wasn't backstage with Paul. He said he was waiting for security to come and take him, and Paul knew he was there. Then he told my daughter she could come back stage with him and meet Paul!!!







but she chickened out...she could hardly speak! Oh well, she was content to talk with someone who was about to talk to Paul!The music was lovely, and he did stuff from Beatles, Wings, as well as his Driving Rain. The emotions of the crowd were interesting, as the older stuff got a lot of reaction.We met many people, everyone at the concert was very friendly, my daughter and her friend made outfits with piccys of Paul ironed on, and everyone stopped them asking about their outfits. We met a fellow from London who goes to all of Paul's concerts, a fellow who plays "George" in a local Beatle band, another musician, and many...I concur that this type of experience is very good for getting those endorphins going and making a person feel uplifted and happier. And of course, all of the music was uplifting or reflective.One piece, I had not heard before, but my daughter had, was a heartfelt song written to John after he died, saying he loved him and wishing they could have been closer... everyone had a tear in their eye. And he did one for George as well.There were the perverbial fireworks and glitter, and spotlights,etc. but you know, I would have been content with Paul on a stool with a single spot and no one else... All in all, an excellent concert, and with no breaks, it went by very quickly, you felt he gave his all to the performance and not cheated.As a kid, I was never into the Beatles as much as my daughter...she can give you every detail about them! Most amazing for her age!Music is like breathing at our house, and has helped us physically and mentally to cope with many hardships. My son plays guitar, bass, saxophone, keyboard/piano, drums, percussion, and writes and performs his own as well as covers.He recently returned from performing in Europe with the community band here. My daughter is in choir, and has taken piano and trumpet; I was in choir and played piano... music is better than drugs!!!







Sorry.... a bit long... I got carried away!!! And yes, as a former speech pathologist/therapist, music therapy was a part of my work, especially with mentally handicapped children and autistics.Thanks for letting me share!














OK.... I am done!!!







~ Marilyn


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Marilyn,What kind of music therapy did you do with autistics? I ask because my 8 year old son is autistic. I had heard of music therapy but have no idea what it entails and what kind of results it produces. Thanks!Laura


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Laura... And "hello" to your son..







The therapy I did was many years ago, but I found that my autistic children did a lot of repetitive motion. One of them loved the motion of the record player going around, some would keep in motion constantly. By making an inroad to where they were, I would use music and imitate their motions trying to be in the same rhythm. Some of them made sounds as well, and I imitated that too. Many times this would give me eye contact. Sometimes singing instead of talking to them would get their attention... hard to tell if they are tuning you out completely, or if they are hearing it, but do not respond. Depends on the individual kid's level.Since every kid is different, therapy/music had to be adjusted because you wouldn't want to get them "hyper" if they were active with a lively selection; or more lethargic if they were not. I haven't worked with autistic children in years; so I can only tell you what I did; I am sure that there are new things being done now. But the whole idea was using non-verbal communication; music conveys emotion and gives a trust level. If the child hears happy music and enjoys it (sometimes hard to tell with some, but you can sometimes tell) this creates a feeling of wellbeing and being at ease with the person; association with the music, good feeling, etc. is made... a connection, and then gradually you start to do more communication; the goal, of course being verbal communication. Usually it is only receptive on the autistic child's part, rather than expressive; "show me this, point to that" Rather then Tell me what this is... but again, every kid is different. We also did use instructional music, but more with handicapped, that put simple concepts to music...and sing the lesson.Another type is Kodaly (pronounced Kod-eye) which was used in the movie "Close Encounters..." with hand signals used for each note...semi-quavers, and all that, but that was using kinesthetic modality (motion) along with visual and auditory.The more stimuli, the more apt one is going to reach =get in; but the down side is over stimuli... again, all according to where the kid was.How is your son? Does he communicate? Verbally or by gestures, if he does? Eye contact? All these things are shown on different levels depending on the child.Also, Mike Mahoney has worked successfully with an autistic boy. I thought this was phenomenal, given how difficult it was for me to do therapy.But he was able to break thru with clinical hypnotherapy and made communication with him. He posted on the BB about it awhile back.Are you involved with any support groups? I hope he is doing well, and that you are too.Also, Artspirit may have some insight for you regarding this as she said in her post:"At the hospital where we work, we actually have a Music Therapy Department in conjunction with Behavioral Health Occupational Therapy. It's really beginning to catch on."She may have more to share with you, and more recent things, that may be more helpful to ya!Ask your speech pathologist that works with your son about music therapy, or the music teacher. They may put you in touch with a music therapist; I say whatever works, go for it!!! Hey, I dressed up as a munchkin, a sugar plum, and various other absurdities to reach my patients! Made puppets, games, painted full size trees, Sesame Street characters on the walls 8 ft. high...whatever it took. (Of course, I was rather nutsy in those days!) Take care, Laura, hope this was helpful to you at least a tad bit...







~ Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2002)

Laura..... Actually the information that Cookies posted here is a wonderful place for you to work from. The information about music therapy being included as a part of the Behavioral Health OT program at the hospital where I work was just a way to get more conversation going. I am not a medical professional or therapist so I really cannot add to what Cookies has already written here regarding autistic children and music therapy. The only thing I can vouch for is what it does for me.....which is great things. Best of luck to you and your son. Evie


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow, thanks for the info! My son has Asperger's Syndrome, which is the high functioning end of the autistic spectrum. He is extremely verbal, his problem lies in his social interactions. His conversations are all one sided and all on topics that are of great interest to him at the moment. He cannot recognize social cues or conversational cues. He cannot make eye contact. He has trouble with emotions, recognizing them in himself and in others. He has sensory integration issues and is always moving and has a need to chew on things. He has an inability to moderate his voice, it is always loud. He cannot whisper. He has a very hard time focusing and cannot follow more than a one or two step command. He has above average intelligence and vocabulary and a very good, although twisted, sense of humor.That is just a very basic overview of my Nick. There is so much more involved with his condition, that it would take several pages to go into it all. I will definately ask his speech pathologist about music therapy. She may have some ideas. Maybe it can help him focus or help with some of the sensory integration issues. Overall, he has been doing better than he had been in the past. He isn't getting bullied or beat up at school this year and has made a good friend and I think that has made a world of difference. His friend is also interested in Pokemon (which is Nick's obsession of the moment), so that is the extent of their interaction, but it makes Nick happy to be involved.I always have my eyes and ears open for anything that might make a difference in Nick's life. Thank you, Marilyn and Artspirit for your input! As they say, it takes a village to raise a child, and with Nick, I am seeing just how true that is! Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Here's the music study I was talking about. http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW...014/334988.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yep, Shawn, and those "chills" mentioned in that study, are what concert givers are bankin' on....LOL







Laura, my sister, who is a psychologist, has worked with a high functioning Asperger's syndrome student, mostly to get the teacher's to integrate and coordinate their methods of working with him. Your son and my son have the same name!







I would be curious to know what your speech pathologist said about music therapy for your Nick... if used, I hope it proves helpful.I am wondering too, if using singing might work on Nick's voice modulation. Singing a note, is merely sustained voice... say any word, then hold onto the vowel sound, and you are singing a note... you can apply loudness or softeness to the tone. If Nick goes for this, and sometimes, the novelty of something different gets them, you may be able to modulate his volume by singing! He will undoubtedly sing everything loudly, but if he sustains it you can make a game out of making the sound disappear (withdraw breath) and the tone gets softer. It might translate to speech; though, I know, it's a long shot, but hey.... you just never know. When you speak, each utterance/word is a brief moment in time, no matter how much or long you talk... but with singing, you can hold out the vowel sound, and apply auditory monitoring to what he is doing, because the stimulus (tone/note) is sustained in a way that a word is not.... well, just some thoughts and ideas, might not be helpful for you, since I don't really know Nick, but it may spur on other ideas.... keep me posted... would love to know how he does. And kudos to you mom. I know it isn't easy, he is lucky to have a caring mom such as you!  Take care ~ Marilyn


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

They run a music therapy MA/PGdip. I would LOVE to do this.Music Therapy is a medium in which people may take steps towards developing their skills and abilities by virtue of relating, primarily in a non-verbal way, with others. Improvised music is viewed as a manifestation of personality and interpersonal relatedness. The therapist facilitates the individual's move towards increased freedom and integration. All parts of the programme contribute to an underlying emphasis on understanding the therapeutic relationship from a psychodynamic point of view. The Postgraduate Diploma is designed to train musicians to be therapists with the ability and flexibility to practice within the NHS, Social Services, education or private sector. The MA provides the opportunity for professional practice to form the basis of critical enquiry and research, and offers an understanding of research and research methodologies in the field of arts therapies, enabling students to make an original contribution to current music therapy theory and practice.Key areas of study: Music Therapy Theory and PracticeClinical Studies in Related DisciplinesMusic Skills - Expansion and ApplicationPersonal DevelopmentClinical Casework or Placement Research Methods Career opportunities:The Postgraduate Diploma is the professional qualification which enables one to practice as a Music Therapist in the UK. It is the qualification recognised by the Association of Professional Music Therapists.Teaching and assessment:Seminars, workshops, practicals, clinical supervision tutorials.Entry requirements:For the Postgraduate Diploma: an Honours degree, preferably in Music plus instrumental and/or vocal ability to a professional standard. Some experience with relevant client groups is necessary. Interviews take place throughout the year, but early application is advisable, especially where a grant is being sought. No applicant will be offered a place without a personal interview/audition.For the MA: successful completion of the Postgraduate Diploma or an equivalent qualification.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Go for it Spliff!!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

That will have to be my 3rd degree. I still have to do my Bsc Psychology and Counselling, then my postgrad in Music therapy-THEN the MA! I'm going to be in my 50s before i have finished all this.This is the degree that i wanted to do all along! I have no idea why i didn't do it. I kind of lost interest. But when i was 15 i pointed it out and said "mum, thats what i want to do!"Here it is-This popular programme was the first of its kind in Britain, offering a degree in both Psychology & Counselling. The programme explores the relationship between Psychology's systematic study of human development, and Counselling's therapeutic view of human experience. The dialogue between these two perspectives offers a degree which can be the basis for many careers in Psychology or Counselling Psychology. Please note that this degree programme does not offer specialised training in Counselling, but does offer graduate membership of the British Psychological Society. You will need to undertake specialised training in Counselling if you want to become a Counselling Practitioner, one of the many career options open to you on completion of this programme.Recent Graduate Wendy BarnettResourcesWe have well-equipped teaching facilities, including social, cognitive and computing laboratories. Through research and teaching interests we have links with a number of hospitals, counselling centres and universities. The School has a Centre for Counselling Practice and Research, and does not work with animals. Staff research has involved work on school bullying, mood and cognition, discourse analysis, and cyclical patterns in development.Teaching MethodsThroughout the programme, there is a focus on study skills to help you to improve your performance in different modes of assessment at both Foundation Level and Honours Level. Teaching involves small group seminars, practical sessions, tutorials, lectures and project supervision. Assessment is by coursework, essays, vivas, projects, assessment of log books and examinations.Special FeaturesThis was the first programme in Psychology & Counselling in the UK, benefiting from the expertise of our staff.Career ProspectsRecent graduates have found employment in advertising, education, the social services, hospital administration, and research. Other possibilities include the Civil Service, the prison service, industry, personnel management and postgraduate training in therapeutic, clinical or counselling psychology. This degree may also provide a relevant basis for postgraduate training for the new BPS Diploma in Counselling Psychology or for the MSc in Psychological Counselling and Psychotherapy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sounds Spiffy, Spliffy! I have my BA in Psychology and Speech Language Pathology and Audiology, Education,and therapy thru media (which includes music and Television programming.) I have my Masters in Science in Speech Pathology and Communication Disorders.Worked with every age group and disability from age 2 thru geriatric; normal IQ, to mentally handicapped, learning and/or behavioural disorder and autistic, language and/or speech delay, speech, voice disorders, and stuttering, as well as aphasics and stroke patients. My inspiration was at age 14 or so, I saw the Miracle Worker about Helen Keller and Anne Sullivan; I wanted to work with speech impaired; though I did very little with deaf patients.Good luck no matter what you choose! And remember, you can change in midstream; you never know where life will lead you. Also, hope you have a mentor in all this... I did and that was very inspiring to me!!! Really helps if you do; actually I was very lucky and had several, were not only mentors, but socialized with these professors as well. Sounds like some really neat programms being offered there! Best of everything to ya!!! you are some smart Spliff!







xx







"Amerimum"


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

There is loads of stuff that i want to do at uni. I was considering dropping my current degree to do Psychology. But i dunno. I might just wait until i graduate and then i will do a second degree. I was contemplating doing medicine, but i don't think i'm intelligent enough for that, nor have the patients to do 6 more years worth of studying. Well, five.I'm going to end up being at univeristy for a long long time i think. I'm going to have to pay for my next degree too! Loads of money.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Spliffy.... I don't know how it is in the UK, but after I got my first 4-year degree, I applied for a scholarship/grant because I was eligible working for the state, and I got a partial scholarship to go on for my master's. If you get employed (if allowed without the advanced degree) in a field that is screaming for people, you may find that you can get help with your tuition. Every quarter when my loans came due, they signed it and it waived that payment, until it was gone!I know what you mean, for awhile there I was a "professional student!" Go for it!!! Ask others in the professions you are considering; and especially someone who may be transferring or retiring... you just never know!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Unfortunately, the degree i want to do after this one, the psychology one is an undergraduate course. So I don't think i'll be able to get funding from...hmmm...sometimes the NHS fund courses to coax you into their grip. My friend is training to be a dietition. Ironic. She can hardly eat anything sdue to an immune system deficiency. But other than that (which seems unlikely) i don't think there is anyway of etting funding.As a mature student (which i will be when i get there







) You don't get myuch hhelp. I don't think its possible to get 2 student loans. They dont seem to like that very much. It would also mean i wwouls have ï¿½20 000 dept before i even get to the world of work. Maybe i should take a year out first. Oh well, just speculating now. Will cross bridge when get to.Sorry, something freind said that made me laugh. "Have tent, will travel".


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Guess what! I was looking at the courses for next year! They have an Introduction to Music Therapy!


> quote:This course introduces students to some of the theoretical concepts which inform current practice in the context of the history and development of music therapy in the UK.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Wow, Spliff, that is great! Talk to the professor before you sign up if you can. Sounds like something that will help you decide if you want to go into it, but will also count towards your music courses too. I only hope the course material is clearer than that explanation! LOLWishing you luck no matter what!!







As you know, my son is a music major also; and taking theory and piano lessons picking up after many years! No time for him to practice with full time job at the music store... too many courses, too little time! Rigth, Spiffers?? Love ya!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

That is ALL we got on what it is about! lOL. I'm listening to Jon Bon again! keep the Faith!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Some info on closing the pain gates and music. http://www.healthpropress.com/CATALOG/in-d.../musicpain.html I also have to say sometimes the wrong music may aggravate instead of sooth, like when I listen to Jon Bon Jovi. LOL Just slightly kidding. LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, I know what you mean, Eric.... Beethoven in drag is a bummer too.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yeah...so true, but I think that music is also linked to the time when you heard it first. Sometimes the most obnoxious song can be a balm on your soul if it evokes good memories, thus endorphins, and feeling better. Music got me through some horrific pain... when no one would believe me, then finally had gallbladder out, then adhesions/ovaries a few weeks later! Music pulled me through it. That article just reinforces what many have held to be true. Sometimes it is irksome to have to have it "proven" in an educational article, what many people have known naturally! Music heals or at least helps! My sister plays guitar and sings at hospices and also for dying patients in hospitals.But sometimes it brings to mind that scene in the movie Airplane where they are singing for the sick girl and the singer knocks out her IV line with overenthusiastic guitar playing! LOL


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Where does chanting fall in all of this? Would that be considered meditation or music therapy?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Chanting, is more on the meditation side of things and some of the chating works in IBS via distraction and focus with the brain, which keeps the focus off the gut. When we focus on the gut we can activate it and stir it up if were not sending it the right signals.Say you feel a twinge in the gut, then we focus on the twinge which amplifies the feeling in the brain, the amplified feeling stirs it up more, then we start thinking where is the restroom and this activates our fight or flight responce that were in danger of going in our pants. Which in turn can trigger chamicals that lead to more sensations and make you have to go even more.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

As a musician I have noticed that the if I am having a flare the vibrations of the bass and the drums effect me the most. I have had it throb in tune with the beat, like a heartbeat in the gut. LOL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am sitting here listening to Annie Lennox "Medusa" I highly highly recommend this cd.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well are ya now????? And I can't get that site to play the music!!!!!







Hope you are compfy..... lolEasily I feel my gut calm right down sometimes when I hear certain music like enya or Adiemus (ahhhhhh) but put in Wagner or pop in heavy metal type stuff, and that can bring pain on for me.I know, I'm waaaay too sensitive right????BQ


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

"Medusa" is one of my favorites!


----------



## kvj1 (Oct 12, 2001)

has anyone else heard Arvo Pï¿½rt's "Spiegel im Spiegel"? I heard it on the radio here a few days ago, it's the most pure, relaxing music i've heard in a while. kinda minimalist approach, but very, very beautiful and tranquil. And definitely worth a listen sometime.k


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Don't you even JOKE about BOn Jovi Eric! I just won't hear of it.Today i was mostly listening to Sting and the Police. I was so chilled. (well until i realised i hads too much work to do)Went home for my mums birthday and was listening to the "Burt Bacharach Collection" CD. I love that CD. Dionne Warrick, Gene Pitney! Fantastic!


----------

